# Tile Drill Bits....just holes



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

I am so tired of spending A LOT of money on drill bits for shower heads, shower doors only to have them wear out too soon. Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes a very good product? A first class commercial type drill bit?

1/4" 5/16" & 1 1/4"


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Think stone (marble, granite) suppliers. So when you get tired of working with junk, the price goes way up in the stone industry.

Braxton Bragg is fair on pricing, there's many more I know of but its a start for you.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.alpha-tools.com/


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I just use cheap ones and they seem to last a long time. 100 holes maybe?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If they stay wet they last a long time.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm with ya!
I usually have to account for $50-75 per job for bites

Been using Milwaukee lately
For 1/4"
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L0...aukee+tile&dpPl=1&dpID=41-ladowkFL&ref=plSrch

And Bosch for anything bigger 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003K...110_SY165_QL70&keywords=Bosch+1+1/4"+tile+bit


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

srwcontracting said:


> I'm with ya!
> I usually have to account for $50-75 per job for bites
> 
> Been using Milwaukee lately
> ...


Per bath??? How many holes? I just used that Milwaukee bit for 10 holes in very hard 3/8" thick floor tile installed on walls for a seat. I'm sure it's good for 90 more. You're using water, right?


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I meant to say I used to account for that ($50-75)
Used to use Irwin or ryobi and get 3 or 4 holes if I'm lucky

Since using Milwaukee I'm on job 3 without buying another bit


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

And I'd say I drill about 10-12 1/4" holes on the average bath


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm pretty enamored with the Ruby Easy Gres Kits. 
I use this kit for larger holes:
http://www.rubi.com/products/en-UK/perforation/diamond-drill-bits--wet-cut/kit-easy-gres-plus.php

And this one for smaller holes:
http://www.rubi.com/products/en-UK/...-gres-drill-bit-sets-o-732-to-12-6--12-mm.php


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

trussme said:


> I am so tired of spending A LOT of money on drill bits for shower heads, shower doors only to have them wear out too soon. Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes a very good product? A first class commercial type drill bit?
> 
> 1/4" 5/16" & 1 1/4"


Are you keeping your bit cool as you drill? Heat is any bits enemy.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Are you keeping your bit cool as you drill? Heat is any bits enemy.


I'm not when it's on a vertical surface.......I guess a spray bottle is something I should use more efficiently


----------



## Wain Scotting (Oct 25, 2015)

Keep a cup of water handy to dip the tip in. It'll keep it cool enough to keep going. I bought the Milwaukee a few months ago and it's still going.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Some one here pointed me in the direction of the cheap Chinese diamond bits on eBay. I bought about 30 of them for under $40.00, and I still have them all. I didn't have high hopes at first, but now I will never buy expensive diamond bits again. 
I mist the hole with a spray bottle as I drill, and have never had a problem.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

trussme said:


> I'm not when it's on a vertical surface.......I guess a spray bottle is something I should use more efficiently


Nah, use a wash bottle from a lab.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Wet sponge works for me. Plus I can keep wiping up the mess as I go.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I use a wet sponge or a pump up garden sprayer depending on how many holes I'm drilling. I have a pump up sprayer I put a 10' hose on.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Drill through an ice cube, if it is a hole saw style bit, pack it with ice. I do remodels, can always find ice on the job.

Tom


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Re-purposed beer helmet.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

These are the best I have ever used of course they are priced in the stratosphere 
http://www.rodiatools.com/tiledrills/premium.html


----------

